# How to texture animal carvings with hair



## WoodcarvrMtE (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello all! 
I'm carving a bobcat, and I want to add hair to texture it… In the past I've just used a wood burning tool, but I don't really like how it turns out… is there some way to add hair texture quickly, and look professional? Or is it just either Woodburner or V-tool?

Thanks in advance!
Mitchell


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

There are an number of youtubes that will show different ways of doing hair. this is one I am trying to learn. 




 . I also use a micro caver with a reverse cone head. Successive light paps works well. I prefer to use a veriety of small vainer or # 11 gouge insted of V tools for beards and hair. They give a softer and nor realistic look than a V tool does. Like any tecknic I would practices on scrap util you fine the look you what.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

^ What he said. I used a #11 on the dog in my projects.


----------



## WoodcarvrMtE (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow, I haven't seen that technique before! It looks really nice. I think I'll have to try it out, thank you!


----------



## WoodcarvrMtE (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow, I haven't seen that technique before! It looks really nice. I think I'll have to try it out, thank you!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I took classes at the local senior center, but this sort of thing never came up. Guess I'll watch more free videos instead of paying money just for social time. I can socialize other times.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

If you want a black puma then just a few spritzes of 3M spray on and then leave it with this guy for a bit. Voila!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks for that video Randy !! I've never seen that technique before - and never would have thought of it.
my grandson did a similar technique to texture palm trees and they looked really good. 
but to do hair or fur - that is the Bees Knees right there.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Reto is the spitting image of my eldest son! Wild.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> There are an number of youtubes that will show different ways of doing hair. this is one I am trying to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats pretty cool! I think i am going to try that tomorrow. I don't have a wide 5 sweep but can try on a smaller scale. I have seen texture like that at a show at the fair and wondered how it was done, looked very organic.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

It is not as easy as it look. I am still working on how to. I am geting better.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, after 4 years of schooling and years of practice, he should be able to make it look easy. I recently bought a Zyliss vise, but I like his wooden contraption better. Maybe I'll make one of those and sell that vice. Pff, not likely.


----------

